# usb music



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

When I play music from the USB the same selection of songs heard previously start over. My CD player doesn't do that. I hate my USB


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

My usb starts where I last left off I my audio book luckily

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I believe you can browse by folder. But unless you limit it to a particular folder, it's only going to look at the filename.

You might also try using something like MP3Tag to write the information to the MP3 file. That way, you'll see things like Artist/Author, Title, Album/Book, and even cover art. (I am assuming you have the color screen.)


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

I have a 12 no color. Tiny display

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yt400pmd said:


> I have a 12 no color. Tiny display
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


helps if you put your make/model/year in your sig so ppl know this


----------



## Hugh N Tarnation (Oct 23, 2019)

I use playlists (m3u), so I don't mess with searching for files. You could create a playlist for each audio book and one (or more) for music. This would also bypass the alphabetical order issue with file names that start with numbers, if you have any. A randomized playlist for my music also bypasses the shuffle function on the radio deciding certain tracks must be favorites and playing them more and more frequently in the rotation. My USB stick has various folders for artists, some with sub folders for albums/discs. I put the playlist files in the root directory on the thumb drive, but since I don't see folders, it probably doesn't matter where they are placed. My radio sometimes has to finish indexing the thumb drive before it shows the playlists under the playlists menu function.


----------

